# Is snowboarding in southern Utah any good?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

March is typically a very snowy month for that region. For Colorado that is generally our snowiest month. With Brianhead being in the storm track for the same snow, I would imagine that it's it's snowiest or near to it's snowiest month. All that said, you can still get skunked any month. That's the problem with weather. 
If it's not snowing, it will probably be sunny and warm, which can be just as good as a powder day imo.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ummm, Brighton and the SLC areas are not very close to Brighton. Like 200 miles north.

Brianhead is kind of on it's own in Southern Utah, but has a good rep.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

Sweet guys thanks...you have given me hope..comming from iowa...we dont see snow past oh...February and we have nothin bigger than a river damn for a hill.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mmmmmm, La Sal backcountry...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I've been looking at doing a trip to the La Salles for some backcountry touring and camping. From what I've read, winter access is very limited to none. The terrain just like in your picture is supposed to be very wide open too. With the continental type snowpack in the area, makes for a dangerous snowpack. So spring seems to be the time to hit it, when you can play the freeze/thaw game. Spring also happens to be the time that I start getting tired of waking up earlier and earlier to get out safely. Especially when the rock let's you have a late start and a good time too.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Gee here I thought I was in the southern part of the state...but then again it was only 1+ hours to eden I think..
> 
> BTW u know whats the most impressive city in utah...
> SYRACUSE BABY!!!!!


























Can anyone translate for me?


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Snowolf I'm with you, I'd love to live in Moab.
When ever I talk about how great SOUT is I get this look







from people.
Years ago I use to spend at least a month a year out in the desert. 
Sadly those friends have moved far far away & the folks I know now aren't quite so adventurous.

Ahh how I miss the San Rafael Swell, Bryce, Zion, Arches, Grand Staircase Escalante, Capital Reef, Canyonlands, Castle Valley & all the other places I've now forgotten.








I have to admit I never set foot in the La Sals... 
I'd love to check'em out.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Like wise I really enjoy canyoneering, I'd love to get more into it but it's not a solo sport. 
I just googled Buckskin Gulch, I can see why it's on your "to do" list.
Eventually I'd like to do Neon Canyon, it's technical but looks like a lot of fun. 
The big drop at the Golden Cathedral looks so fun.

If you're ever looking for someone to go canyoneering with let me know, I'm always down for camping/hiking/canyoneering in SOUT/AZ.

_______

The riding in the La Sals sounds great... 
Eventually I'd like to make some turns there.


----------

